# Salting Dirt/Gravel Roads



## fakie99 (Sep 28, 2003)

I'm somewhat new to the business. We have one dirt, private road, the rest are commercial asphalt lots. is there any reason I can't salt the dirt road just like the asphalt? my customer said she got sand last year instead of salt on the road, but I don't have access to sand, or a spreaader to handle it. Are there down-sides to salting dirt/gravel?

Thanks....


----------



## neversatisfied (Sep 28, 2003)

salt will work fine.I do many dirt sections with salt and it works great.


----------



## fakie99 (Sep 28, 2003)

thanks....i was hoping it wouldn't be a problem....


----------



## gene gls (Dec 24, 1999)

The only differance with dirt is the salt brine soaks into the dirt and somewhat dissapeers, with blacktop it works longer.

Gene


----------

